
Never Mind the Résumé. How Hot Is the C.E.O.? - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/never-mind-the-rsum-how-hot-is-the-c-e-o/?_r=0
======
slurry
Misleading to have Marissa Mayer as the face of this article when the vast
majority of the CEOs evaluated in the study were men.

Also, this is only "surrounding the first day when the C.E.O. is on the job".
Value and long-term growth investors will not even notice.

------
vicbrooker
I'm seeing a bit of confusion between correlation and causation, but the full
paper seems to make a different point to the article anyway. I only skimmed so
I'm not informed enough to summarise.

Full study here:
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2357756&d...](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2357756&download=yes)

------
dded
Who was the last unattractive US president?

~~~
Haul4ss
Nixon?

~~~
dded
Agreed. And he famously believed that his "loss" to Kennedy in a televised
debate was due to his not shaving.

